# How happy are you with your HGVC ownership?



## GT75

I created this thread to determine the overall satisfaction we have with HGVC.    You can also use this thread to post any overall comments you may have.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Very happy. HGVC is a versatile program with good choices of nice resorts in desirable locales. And through its ability to exchange through RCI, we've enjoyed some wonderful vacations in places as far-flung as Italy and New Zealand. Overall, it's a really nice program. I've also appreciated HGVC's efforts to hold down maintenance fee increases, something some other systems cannot say.


----------



## buzglyd

I'm happy with it as well. Locations were thin even just a few years ago but HGVC seems to be adding all the time (3 now in SC) according to Mark Wang, the spin off from Hilton hotels will allow them to be more aggressive.


----------



## 2disneydads

I'm quite happy with it.  The program is easy to manage and flexible.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina

Overall I like Hgvc,  and the option of buying at affiliate resorts. My only complaint is they are using RCI.  I would prefer II as they have a better choice of quality resorts to trade into.


----------



## brp

In the "very happy" camp. We use Vegas points for the Big Island and have never had an issue. And W. 57th points, while pricey, are worth it to us.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I would like more locations.  Caribbean would be by #1 choice for expansion outside the US.  I would like them to allow Elite 7 day free reservations to be changeable for the required fee.  I feel that cancelling to alter the number of days is problematic.

But otherwise I am happy, because for the most part HGVC is decent to deal with.  They have customer service that is good, and the VCs are enpowered to assist with items where issues arise.  (As compared to Wyndham, it might be interesting to see if or how culture changes at Wyndham with new ex-HGVC CEO taking over there.)


----------



## fillde

Very happy camper here. But they need to work on their website.


----------



## dsmrp

I'm pretty happy overall. Although I wasn't initially thrilled about RCI, it has been okay. Each exchange system has their pros and cons.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I am very happy with my ownership in HGVC.  Not 100% certain, but pretty sure i have been able to make every reservation I have tried, with the possible exception of some very short notice attempts.  I like the fact that they have been adding resorts and destinations recently.


----------



## Cyberc

We are also happy owners. Actually we are happy with all of our timeshares. Without them we couldn't afford to go to all the nice places we visits.


----------



## jestme

I used to be very happy, now, not nearly as much. Their web presence is awful, and should never have been put into production like that. It was the same with Revolution when it was implemented. The change in Open Season rates and the rates structures makes that benefit almost useless now. You can get better rates from Expedia. Changing point values based on location or resort is very confusing and frustrating. The same with adding new "categories" only at the top end of the point scale, and now selling 4 day "Home Season" packages. Their loss of direct exchange with "Club Intrawest" locations means no resort anywhere near driving range for me, and I see no effort to fix that. I have no idea who legally owns my building (Kalia), as it is part hotel and part time share. 
No. I'm not as happy as I was when I purchased or for the 5-6 years after that. I don't see it getting better either.


----------



## hurnik

Overall, happy.  The "new" website (well before the just improved one went live today?) left much to be desired.  I'd say my biggest complaints:
1)  Lack of Caribbean inventory (RCI is "meh" in a lot of places)
2)  Open Season got mangled, IMO a few years ago.

I'd like to see HGVC add II, but that'll probably never happen.  I'll be renting/exchanging with some Marriott folks it looks like for Caribbean and Maui.

I do like the fact that (with the exception of Elite status) resales are treated the same.  I definitely like the "deposit" and borrow for points as well.

My biggest regret is that I didn't find TUG before I bought my first direct/developer unit.  One of life's lessons.


----------



## 2disneydads

I should add that I would like to see a wider variety of places to visit.  I hope that future expansion focuses on new locations.  We have enough Orlando, Las Vegas, Honolulu and Myrtle Beach.  The Kihei resort would be great if it ever comes to pass.  Some additional resorts in Europe would be great.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## holdaer

I'm very happy with my HGVC membership.  As several have mentioned, it would be nice to add more destinations, especially since we lost Club Intrawest.  I would like to see HGVC create an affiliate relationship with Bluegreen resorts to replace Club Intrawest.  That would quickly add destinations at a low cost.  HGVC members could gain resorts in Aruba, New Orleans, Arizona, Bear Lake California, Gatlinburg TN, Wisconsin Dells, etc.  Bluegreen would gain resorts in Oahu, Big Island, Miami South Beach, Carlsbad CA, and Hilton Head. I'm sure HGVC could work something out that benefits both sides.


----------



## zerocylinders

I am also in the very happy camp, with the same wish list others have already posted (more geographical diversity, and please dump RCI as I no longer consider RCI a benefit at all).  Also, you might get different responses if you ask whether you are happy with HGVC developer sales process (in which case I would say most not happy, though not as bad as many of the competitors they still do not live up to Marriott and Disney in terms of honesty).


----------



## GregT

I'm very happy with my HGVC.  I think the point system is one of the two best that I own (Worldmark is the other one) and HGVC has been very owner-friendly.  As others have noted, I wish they had a more diverse set of locations, but I think we will see further expansion now that they are an independent company (with shareholders to satisfy).

I look forward to tracking our progress in the future!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Elle

I will chime in that, even though I am in process of transferring my HGVC ownership, it is a very flexible program--beautiful resorts, the bonus of Hhonors conversion, good service--and I have enjoyed it immensely over my 12 years of ownership. I like to tell people about our Hurricane Matthew experience...we were in Orlando elsewhere and decided to extend our stay there to sit out the hurricane rather than return home to the coast. The resort staff was amazing...I am pretty sure they had extra people on site, and they distributed water, flashlights, and glow sticks in advance of the storm "just in case" power /water would fail and we may have to descend dark staircases...even the bartender stayed late fixing us $5 Hurricane drinks before finally battening down the hatches to go home. The commitment of their hospitality staff was very moving. We felt so well cared for, it was amazing.


----------



## elleny76

I am happy but I wish HGVC have an Aruba resort soon


----------



## jwayne

GT75 said:


> I created this thread to determine the overall satisfaction we have with HGVC.    You can also use this thread to post any overall comments you may have.


First of all, I love the HGVC point system and flexibility.  All resorts I have visited have been clean, accommodating, and secure.  Security is important to me because I either travel alone or with another lady.  I also love the conversion to HHonor points feature.
The downside to HGVC?  First the decrease in the selection of resorts.  Club Intrawest had a good selection.  RCI locations seem too remote.  Then the loss of Hilton.  Of course there is that multiyear agreement, but, they still are not Hilton.  I would never have purchased to begin with if they were not an actual part of Hilton; basically, they devalued my ownership.  Supposedly they have more freedom to do things their way. I interpret that as more freedom from ethics.  They seemed to have slid further downhill since the new independence.


----------



## Duanerice

I voted unhappy but it's not with HGVC but timeshares in general.  I think HGVC has some of the best units so that's not the issue.  We used to rent HGVC units pretty much every year so we bought one.  I wish I would have just kept renting.  By the time I pay the maintenance fees, membership, etc it really isn't a great deal.  And yea I bought resale so didn't spend much - that would have really irked me - lol.  

The rental 

So that's my vote.  If I have to have a timeshare I'm glad it's Hilton.  Most of the properties are great.


----------



## rfc0001

Happy camper.  HGVC keeps adding new resorts in destinations that are attractive to us, and keeps their existing resorts very well maintained.  The new website was a bump in the road, but I think an overall improvement once the dust has settled.


----------



## F. Cortez

Just returned from The Big Island, I'm an owner and Kings Land and had a blast.  Happy camper!  I would like more locations to choose from however and it looks like Maui resort is far from complete.  Overall very happy.


----------



## JSparling

Love HGVC!!!!!! Great program, great resorts. We own at Kings' Land, Valdoro, and a variety of places in Vegas.


----------



## onenotesamba

I was really happy with HGVC, until my spouse and I started a travel business and started getting travel agent rates for hotel stays. We go to Vegas a lot, so we'll use our HGVC points for those trips and maybe the occasional Florida, Hawaii, or South Carolina trips. But the limited destinations are holding us back. We want to go to newer, more exciting destinations, and we just can't do an RCI exchange for Iceland or Cuba. Even getting into HGVC Portugal is near to impossible.


----------



## poorguy

We have been very happy.  It works well for our family.  We have 3 kids so love the multiple bedrooms and kitchens, etc...   We have stayed in multiple HGVCs and all are great.   RCI exchanges have been nice too.  Hoping it still works out for DVC next year but starting to doubt that (that's a DVC issue not HGVC though).  Very flexible and while I would always like more locations there is enough to suit our needs.  The staff at very location has been awesome.


----------



## Mario2

If you asked me this question a few months ago, I would have said "Happy".  The biggest gripe then was I was dumb enough to pay retail.  The second biggest gripe was the increase in yearly fees.
Today we used converted HGV to RCI and the experience was a disappointment.  Reason?  Fees.  After looking at several options, and comparing prices and value, we ended up deciding on a room.  During the booking process, hit with a $230 booking fee that was mentioned before.  I'm sure it's buried in some T&C somewhere.  
Now they are offering an "upgrade & changes" for another fee but the site doesn't tell you what that fee until you actually initiate the transaction.
So, this will be the first and last time I book RCI unless I have a special requirement.  From now on, only stay at other HGV properties where I thought the book fee was like $50.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid

Short answer: very happy.

I don’t even regret buying the original odd-year share at retail price.  Some of us need to be talked into spending money on ourselves.  (You have heard the stories of people who live modestly, only to leave their heirs or alma mater a stack of stock certificates and a sock drawer full of about eighty pounds of silver coins.  I am not that bad, but I do get along with these people.  Retail therapy is cheaper than an actual psychiatrist anyhow, and I am better for having done it.  No regrets.)

Of course, since then I have done a spreadsheet on completed eBay sales of HGV properties and amortized the purchase plus closing costs over my expected travel life and combined that with the annual fees.  I may upgrade someday once I consume the copious heap of bonus points I was offered so everybody at the sales office could finally go home.  And the upgrade will be a deal.  Works out to about $200/night for peak time in some amazing places.  It's much less by my math for more common destinations or if you are flexible and don’t need the peak season weekend nights.

If I must complain, I would like even more HGVC options abroad, though I admit that I haven’t looked in the RCI catalog.  It will take me a while to try all the far-flung HGVC locations.

Bottom line: if you are going to use the points, it’s a fair deal.  If you need to be encouraged to take significant vacations, it’s a much better deal.  It seems to me that is part of what HGVC sells.


----------



## Duanerice

I'm OK with it. But I'm paying over $1,000 a year plus reservation fees for 3,400 points. I know I should have bought more but I didn't.  I can rent a place for that price and wouldn't have the issue of owning. 

Overall I'm just not thrilled with timeshare ownership. I like using them, just not owning one. Kind of like a boat, it's nice to know someone with one just don't want to own one. 

But if I was to own one, and I do, HGVC is the way to go.


----------



## M&MfromMN

We are, for the most part, happy. Not thrilled with the maintenance fees and limited locations. The fees booking through RCI make them not an option. For what we are already paying HGV, I refuse to pay another $230 + $49 housekeeping fee. Really not worth it. Would love it if they expanded to the Caribbean and/or Canada. There is really nothing for us in the Midwest.


----------



## topdog

Greatly devalued given the quality of RCI resorts actually available.  Orlando, Las Vegas, Honolulu, Waikoloa and Carlsbad.  If you go only to HGVC resorts, fine.


----------



## GTLINZ

We are happy, which says something. HGVC is very flexible. I would say we were very happy until recent years, with the significant increase in open season rates, the continual escalating costs, the devaluing of HHonor points, and the drop in value of our resale  - but our ownership has been a blessing and we have taken a lot of great trips and made a lot of great memories.


----------



## Luv2tr@vel

Love HGVC and now that I've found TUG I am looking for some resale to add to my portfolio


----------



## Tiredofmytimeshare

GT75 said:


> I created this thread to determine the overall satisfaction we have with HGVC.    You can also use this thread to post any overall comments you may have.


Buying this timeshare is one of the worst mistakes that I ever made! I would love to get rid of it, but have no idea how. I am three year into a 10 year payment plan! I don't even want any more for it just to get rid of the debt! Anybody have ideas?


----------



## buzglyd

topdog said:


> Greatly devalued given the quality of RCI resorts actually available.  Orlando, Las Vegas, Honolulu, Waikoloa and Carlsbad.  If you go only to HGVC resorts, fine.



That's the standard location response but what about Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, NYC, DC, Mexico affiliates and Southwest FL?


----------



## hurnik

Tiredofmytimeshare said:


> Buying this timeshare is one of the worst mistakes that I ever made! I would love to get rid of it, but have no idea how. I am three year into a 10 year payment plan! I don't even want any more for it just to get rid of the debt! Anybody have ideas?



Unfortunately since you still owe 7 years worth of payments on the loan (or it sounds like it anyway) you will not be able to sell it for that amount (IMO).

What do you own (ie:  Las Vegas Blvd, Flamingo, HGVC Seaworld, etc.)?
What point value and size (1 BR, 2 BR) and season?
This will help in telling you what the "fair" market value of this would be if you tried to resell it (again, odds are you will still owe more than it's worth, like a car).

You'll probably get more responses if you create a new thread in this forum about getting rid of your timeshare.


----------



## Fivepearls

I'm not overjoyed with my ownership, but not on the edge to sell it quite yet. I'm really concerned with the excess fees that owners are charged to book, save and/or move points to Hilton Honors. With all of the maintenance fees and the cost of the mortgages, I just wish they would do away with the fees or at least lower them. I too wish there were more options in the Caribbean.


----------



## kevreh

As a new owner I'm neutral. Some of the things I thought that would give me options (converting to HH points, RCI exchange) don't seem like their going to be worth it.


----------



## JohnPaul

We are very happy with our HGVC ownership (even though it was by far the most expensive TS we own).  We bought to got to NYC and that's really all we care about from HGVC (we own lots of other stuff for other places).  We bought W 57th St pre-construction in 2008 and have loved going there once or twice every year.  Last year we turned in our W 57th St ownership on an ownership at The Residences.  Although we aren't unhappy about our ownership at The Residences (first visit this August) we already missed the W 57th St experience with the great staff and the wonderful owners lounge.  Since we love NYC we (re)purchased our W 57th St ownership on the secondary market.  Because HGVC has ROFR it took two tries (Hilton bought the first one at $15,000) but now we have both - W 57th St AND The Residences.  I think they will both be great - but different - experiences.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid

After our trip to the HGVC affiliated club in Thailand, we’re doubling our points. (We made an offer in the resale market, of course).  Looking forward to many more amazing vacations!


----------



## buzglyd

WhatTheDogSaid said:


> After our trip to the HGVC affiliated club in Thailand, we’re doubling our points. (We made an offer in the resale market, of course).  Looking forward to many more amazing vacations!



Would love to hear more about the Thailand property.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid

buzglyd said:


> Would love to hear more about the Thailand property.



Happy to share. You will find my review under 
*Anantara Vacation Club Phuket*


----------



## ccwu

We are very happy with HGVC.  Just review the the spreadsheet comparing major timeshares on TUG, it seems Hilton has the lowest maintenance fee.  I personally feel this.  We own a few timeshares, HGVC elite premier,  DRI platinum member, Blue Green gold member, and some other fraction ownership of ski resorts.  Other than our fraction ownership, Hilton has the cheapest maintenance fee per two bedrooms or one bedroom.  I think if you bought wisely (get the platinum season, front cost is more but lower maintenance fee), you should agree the maintenance fee is reasonable.  I think HGVC treats resale owner pretty well.  Some other timeshare, the resale owners have fewer privilege than retail owners.  We enjoyed many happy vacations.


----------



## chriskre

I'm fairly happy with it.
I'm disappointed as most with the OS fees so stopped using that which
was a nice perk at one time for me because I go to Orlando so often.
Now I just do an AC or a cheap exchange so II gets that money instead
of HGVC.  Their loss I guess.  Easier for me to get a full week and just
use what I need anyway than to pay by the day.  My exchanges come
out very cheap to Orlando.  

Other than that I've been happy getting pretty much what I expected from
HGVC which is to the SW FL affiliates and also got to go to HHV with my
group with a club unit and an RCI exchange combined.  Worked out great
for us.  

I'm keeping my HGVC for now.  I only own a biennial and am glad that that
is all I bought so I'm not over committed, but it is annoying that they charge
such a high club fee per year with little perks to go along with that fee.
That is just a scam to get more money out of us, but even with that, the per
night cost for Marco is reasonable when you factor in all the costs, so for now
she's a keeper.


----------



## Tamaradarann

GT75 said:


> I created this thread to determine the overall satisfaction we have with HGVC.    You can also use this thread to post any overall comments you may have.



Overall I am extremely happy with HGVC, as is.  However, if they significantly change the system we will be selling our timeshares.  Furthermore, the errors on the website do get old and frustrating so I am extremely satisfied but the website does have problems that they should resolve forever.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador

Pretty happy with HGVC, other than the increasing nickel and dime fee increases.  Glad to see them expanding into the Carolinas and more in Hawaii.  
Would like to see them get started on Maui and/or Kauai.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8

I’m abstaining from voting.

I have a fixed summer week at Grand Pacific Palisades that is worth 8400 HGVC points. However, with two young kids we have ONLY used our GPP summer week never exchanging for points. The call of the beach and Legoland are still too much with the kids. We LOVE it there. This summer will be the 3rd time in the last 4 years that we have one of the two best ocean view rooms (I call in at the exact time to request the unit).

Once the kids outgrow Legoland we love the idea that we will be able to do so much more with this ownership.  Until then I really can’t vote.


----------



## GT75

RX8 said:


> I’m abstaining from voting.
> 
> Once the kids outgrow Legoland we love the idea that we will be able to do so much more with this ownership.  Until then I really can’t vote.



It isn’t a problem but it sounds to me that your ownership is working out for you.    You have bought where you like to go.    What can be wrong with that?   Just be happy and enjoy, is my suggestion.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

It's a hard one to answer. I'm extremely pleased with the affiliate I own at (Bay Club). But because I bought weeks as a surrogate vacation home, I never joined HGVC. Like RX8, I don't know how I should be counted.

Now if only Madam Pele would take a breather by 2019. . .


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> It's a hard one to answer. I'm extremely pleased with the affiliate I own at (Bay Club). But because I bought weeks as a surrogate vacation home, I never joined HGVC. Like RX8, I don't know how I should be counted.
> 
> Now if only Madam Pele would take a breather by 2019. . .



As long as your happy with with Bay Club, i would consider yourself happy with HGVC.  There are lots of people in HGVC that only visit their home resort, which is pretty much what it sounds like your doing.


----------



## Maverick1963

It's not perfect.  But very happy.  With HGVC, we could afford roomy one/two bedroom units for our family vacation in Hawaii every year.  Without HGVC, I could not go on solo vacations in Hawaii like I do now.  Reservation is not easy but I don't give a complaint because $1,200 MF allows me to stay in Waikiki for a week.  Fortunately, I booked 100% the week/unit I wanted over the past +10 years.


----------



## LizC

I’m thinking of buying set weeks of an HGVC owner and Wondering if the set weeks are all you can use or can you change to other weeks.  Additionally can these weeks he used at other resorts just like points


----------



## phil1ben

I think the outcome would be different if you had two polls. One for people who only paid retail and one for people who only own HGVC that they bought resale. Respondents that own retail and resale would only complicate the results. My suspicion is you will have much more satisfied campers coming form the resale camp.

We own 7000 points in South Beach that we bought resale in 2010. Paid about $1.00/point.  We live 2 hours from NYC so we normally split the points each year between club days at 57th Street, The Residences and South Beach. Although, we have gone to Borgo alle Vigne, Valdoro and are headed to Scotland in a few months. We use the timeshare for about 20% of our annual vacation days and it is a great mix with the other vacations we take. As a result, I am happy with our purchase. If I had to do it over again, I probably would have bought 7000 points resale from a location with lower annual maintenance fees because we have rarely used the Home Week at South Beach (normally staying 3-4 days there). Probably would have saved about $350.00/year in maintenance fees. At the time, I thought my purchase was "safest" owning in a location where I knew that the underlying real estate would always have value. This was more a factor of my distrust of the entire timeshare industry but I felt I really couldn't go wrong for $7,000.00. One time share is sufficient for us but buying HGVC resale for us was a good decision. 

Lastly, I continued to be surprised how many people do research 2-3 weeks after they purchase.


----------



## Talent312

phil1ben said:


> I continued to be surprised how many people do research 2-3 weeks after they purchase.



Instant gratification... and they sell it like it's an "orgasmatron."
_-- From Woody Allen's movie "Sleeper" (1973).
._


----------



## brial05

We are happy ... we've not yet used to fullest potential.

We paid off our contract, direct to Hilton no less and are still pleased and would never sell.
I hope to add another unit from resale market.


----------



## ColonelFur

Would be interesting to see of all the "happy" votes, how many of those purchased secondary market.


----------



## Tamaradarann

ColonelFur said:


> Would be interesting to see of all the "happy" votes, how many of those purchased secondary market.



We purchased 6 HGVC timeshares from the resale market and are very happy with out membership.  I believe if we purchased from the developer we would still be happy with our membership but would have about $200,000 less in our bank account.  We probably wouldn't have purchased 6 HGVC timeshares from the developer since the cost would have been prohibitive in our retired economic situation.  If we had significantly more income we might have purchased those timeshares or more since the system is pretty flexible.  However, very high income people don't need timeshares they just buy second and third homes.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid

Greetings from the Anantara resort in Koh Samui, Thailand.  I am glad we got to visit here and also the Anantara in Phuket last year. If Elara is comparable to a full service Hilton, then either of these resorts is the Conrad or the Waldorf Astoria.  Truly first class.  I’m definitely less happy with HGVC now that the Anantara option has ended, but will try Scotland, Japan and Mexico.


----------



## Mondo1964

JSparling said:


> Love HGVC!!!!!! Great program, great resorts. We own at Kings' Land, Valdoro, and a variety of places in Vegas.




Question for you, Do you pay multiple maintenance fees? I'm thinking of buying more points at the Elara where I own, Will I have two maintenance fees or just one?


----------



## josegm888

GT75 said:


> I created this thread to determine the overall satisfaction we have with HGVC. You can also use this thread to post any overall comments you may have.



Best timeshare thus far, I put it close to DVCs level of satisfaction. Only reason I find DVC better is because of the parks, perks, availability, and amenities. There’re some resort in Hilton that are almost never available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364

As time marches on I realize how confining HGVC is with so few choices that interest us. Essentially, Vegas and the Big Island…..and we prefer Maui and Kauai.

I’m not hopeful when it comes to HGVC’s new Maui resort. If it’s like HHI, the pent up demand for more destinations will make it difficult to book.

I’d like to think the new DRI properties will bring much needed diversity, but I don’t anticipate anything happening for upwards of 5 years.

I’m not there yet but selling our week is becoming a thought in the back of my head. At any rate I see no reason to increase our ownership.


----------



## linsj

Mondo1964 said:


> Question for you, Do you pay multiple maintenance fees? I'm thinking of buying more points at the Elara where I own, Will I have two maintenance fees or just one?



You will have two maintenance fees. Although the points go into one account, each deed carries its own maintenance fee.


----------



## Mondo1964

linsj said:


> You will have two maintenance fees. Although the points go into one account, each deed carries its own maintenance fee.



Thanks for the reply, so since I own at the Elara already with 7000 points, I should upgrade there. I'm seeing listing on this site. I'll keep a look out. 
Regards Gary


----------



## brp

dougp26364 said:


> As time marches on I realize how confining HGVC is with so few choices that interest us. Essentially, Vegas and the Big Island…..and we prefer Maui and Kauai.



For us it includes NYC as we own there. While we have stayed once at Seaworld in Orlando (we own DVC for Disney stays), our stays match what you say - Hawai'i Island and a few Vegas trips with NYC added. Since that suits us (places we like to go repeatedly) it works. But I can certainly see it being limiting for folks who want to range wider within their timeshare. We use hotels for wider travels and that works well for us. The HGVC is purpose-bought for what it offers.

Maui may be interesting after the pent up demand that you mention subsides. DRI options could be interesting down the road. But we still have what we bought for.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

dougp26364 said:


> As time marches on I realize how confining HGVC is with so few choices that interest us. Essentially, Vegas and the Big Island…..and we prefer Maui and Kauai.
> 
> I’m not hopeful when it comes to HGVC’s new Maui resort. If it’s like HHI, the pent up demand for more destinations will make it difficult to book.
> 
> I’d like to think the new DRI properties will bring much needed diversity, but I don’t anticipate anything happening for upwards of 5 years.
> 
> I’m not there yet but selling our week is becoming a thought in the back of my head. At any rate I see no reason to increase our ownership.



I would have agreed with you a year ago. We have been going to the same places (plus NYC) and would like something new. Now with Diamond adding properties to HGVC I am excited about new locations e.g. Lake Tahoe, Poipu, Maui (KBC on Kaanapali), Cabo Azul, Palm Desert, Whistler, Sedona.

In a recent presentation, sales reps indicated that we at the highest level of the system so will have access to Diamond properties (bHC and/or HGV Club - they didn't specify and we own both). Whereas Diamond members will be urged to upgrade for HGV access. If true, we will be buying more points and will not add to our Marriott/Vistana holdings because we like the points flexibility, and better management of MF of HGVC; Marriott/Vistana MF is 1.5 to 2x more expensive, the MVC system is less flexible and available for high-end units which tend to get rented out or used by owners (or not enrolled so will never be available),  Vistana has points but has significantly fewer locations than HGV. With HGV I can use points to get consistent access to penthouses and oceanfront if desired during peak season. Not confident that I can do the same with MVC with only 60% of units enrolled in the points program. 

Besides to get access to more MVC locations and points we are not willing to pay $10 - $30k  to enroll our resale in MVC when we already get access to flexible points via HGVC. and Vistana.  Waiting on announcements in 2022 before acting because...well...they are reps so who knows what this or the new MVC program will entail.


----------



## dougp26364

I wouldn’t hold my breath on access to DRI properties. Integrating seems to be a painfully slow process

I also wouldn’t believe a thing a salesman tells you today about what will or won’t happen. They’re as clueless as everyone else. We’ve been told so many different things by so many different Marriott salesmen with the ILG/MVC integration my eyes just roll when they start in with the latest BS. It’s always next quarter or the first quarter of next year. I think we’re going on three years and the only thing we can do is weeks exchanges thru II with no exchange fee

If they get the systems integrated and if it’s financially reasonable, the DRI properties will be a plus, just don’t expect HGVC quality


----------



## dayooper

To me, it comes down to cost. The entrance AND yearly fees are lower with my resale HGVC than would be with resale MVC. The only way I would purchase MVC would be a resale deed at HHI, and those are very expensive as well (listed prices $8000-$24000 on Redweek). With the amount we travel, our 2 resale platinum 2 bedrooms are more than enough for us. Our total buy in cost for our 2 deeds are around $10,000 with MF's around $2200 (including club dues). I can't get close to that with MVC. I love the flexibility and the way HGVC treats its customers (non sales team of course). It may not be a big deal to most, but things like skimming points on reservations and the high junk fees (MVC is at least 3 times as much as HGVC to enroll resale points) really turn me off. I don't like the HGVC $59 club booking fee, but I still am way ahead in the long run. My wife and I personally don't want to front the costs of MVC ownership, but don't look down upon those that do (much like we don't look down on those that purchase from a developer). My wife and I have looked at a mandatory Vistana deed, but, with the MVC acquisition of Vistana, there's just too much uncertainty and the locations are even more limited than HGVC. We also don't want to commit too much of our travel budget to timesharing. While we love the space of our HGVC units, we still want the flexibility to go other places outside of our ownership.

I understand the biggest drawback to HGVC is locations. Yes, I agree they are limited, but they are improving. Besides the DRI acquisition (who know what locations will open up to HGVC members or when), they have been slowly adding locations. Since I became a member in 2018, they have added Charleston (Liberty Square), an additional resort in Myrtle Beach (Ocean Enclave), more access to Hilton Head (2nd building), adding Los Cabos (La Pacifica), 2 new NYC resorts (Central on 5th and The Quin), Chicago, Maui, another resort in Japan and Barbados. In the 2nd quarter 2019 investors call, they announced they have a fee for service resort coming in the Gatlinburg, TN area (who knows the accuracy of this statement or even if the 3rd party developer is still on board). This isn't including any DRI resorts that will possibly be upgraded into HGVC (that was mentioned in one of the original announcements back in March). Do all of these locations intrigue us? Absolutely not! We have already been to Chicago (and would go again) and will visit NYC at some point. We love HHI (going again next summer on a mini family get together, 2 rooms) and also like Myrtle Beach. Vegas will always be a draw for my wife and I as well. Would love to visit the Cali resorts, Los Cabos and any of the Hawaii resorts (haven't been to any yet). Obviously, if you don't like the locations, HGVC isn't for you.

As @dougp26364 says above, I wouldn't trust a word of what salesmen have to say on DRI access (or anything, for that matter). We all, salesman included, will know when it's announced. My guess is there won't be any freebies and there will be a cost no matter what. Mark Wang said it himself back in July and I tend to believe what's said in investor calls more than what a salesman says. Honestly, if we get no access to the DRI resorts, my wife and I are still fine with what we have.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I agree about sales reps. However unlike Vistana/MVC they weren't trying to convince us to buy a Flex or DC-like package for DRI access prior to program rollout - so what incentive would they have to lie about this? Wouldn't it have been more lucrative to go the MVC/Vistana pitch route - i.e. buy now so you can get access?

Agree in-system access could take a while as @dougp26364 said and it may not be free. However, nearer term, many of those DRI properties will probably come available on RCI just as preferred Vistana/MVC trades came available on II so we can trade our HGVC points into those resorts via RCI.  The best part? We can only trade weeks on Vistana/MVC/II.  Therefore, with HGV/RCI we get short stays to more locations and it saves us at least $25k not to enroll our MVC/Vistana in DC. This is a no brainer unless MVC waives their enrollment fee (highly unlikely).  Most of the DRI properties that interest us are in the Embarc portfolio (plus Cabo Azul) so those are already to HGVC standards.

OTOH, in MVC/Vistana we can lock-off the unit and trade for 2 weeks in II which we cannot do on HGVC. I can also see situations where someone is invested in MVC DC, bought prior to 2010 , or has a unit with lower MF than ours that may view this differently.  I respect that position.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Nomad420

dougp26364 said:


> As time marches on I realize how confining HGVC is with so few choices that interest us. Essentially, Vegas and the Big Island…..and we prefer Maui and Kauai.
> 
> I’m not hopeful when it comes to HGVC’s new Maui resort. If it’s like HHI, the pent up demand for more destinations will make it difficult to book.
> 
> I’d like to think the new DRI properties will bring much needed diversity, but I don’t anticipate anything happening for upwards of 5 years.
> 
> I’m not there yet but selling our week is becoming a thought in the back of my head. At any rate I see no reason to increase our ownership.


I bought with "confinement " to NYC being what I wanted.  I have a home and work in Hawaii so Hawaii has zero interest to me.  However,  I am not particularly happy with my HCNY ownership.  I won't go into all the details about what is going on with the property as it is discussed on other threads.   I am at a point now that if things don't change soon I will look at either selling (probably at a big loss) and/or looking into legal action.  So for me after 5-6 years of ownership I have stayed ONCE at my home property.  I have been to Vegas several times and it is a been there done situation now.  Not saying I didn't like Vegas it but would love to get back to NYC.   My 2 cents.


----------



## letsgobobby

We bought primarily for home week access to HHV and if that's all we ever get we'll be very happy. In the process of shopping for the above, we picked up an ultra cheap 7000 point deed so now every other year we can go to Hawaii twice, or stay longer. So far so good, have not had a problem getting the weeks we want. Haven't ever cared to look where else we could go since 1-2 weeks on Oahu is what we've done for decades and what we plan to do for many years to come. So for us HGVC has been perfect.


----------

